# Chinese style Curry (experiment)



## YT2095 (Feb 1, 2007)

here in the UK and in my locale I`ve been pondering How the take-away curries are made?

I think I`ve finaly cracked it 

as most of you already more than likely do, when you eat something you`re mentaly taking it appart and figuring out what`s in it and how to replicate it.
for Chinese sytle Chicken curry you need to make a "stock"
although it`s not a "stock" per se, you need a Large pot,
half fill with hot water then add; star anise, fennel seeds, cinamon, cloves and szchewan pepper corns, pleny ginger and garlic, soya sauce and fish sauce (for the salt part) and bring to the boil for a few mins.
allow to cool and strain the solids out leaving the "Stock".
cut up your raw chicken breasts into the correct size (the sort you get in your curry) also Along the grain is good too, it makes no difference.

then bring your stock to a rolling boil and add all the meat at once, stir a single time only and then leave to come back to the boil again and turn the fire off.

strain the chicken meat of the liquid after 10 mins and leave in the strainer to drip dry over the pot, keep the lid on also, it retains the heat.

now use a packet of generic Chinese curry sauce powder and make up a thick curry sauce according to instructions (usualy involves just boiling a kettle and adding the hot water to X amount), then add a small amount of frozen peas to it and stir well.

then coarsely slice up some onions in a wok and fry for 3 mins on high heat and then add your chicken and curry sauce.

heat through and your done 

it REALLY is that simple, it`s TNT also, I just made some


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

That really sounds easy and delicious! Thanks, YT!


----------

